# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Home and Away (Aus= Spoilers 7th - 9th December 2015

## Perdita

*Monday*

Phoebe breaks up with Ash. Josh tells Andy that he should have let him die. Kat breaks down and tells Ash she thinks Denny is dead. Olivia tells Hunter about her history.	


*Tuesday*

TBA


*Wednesday*

TBA

*Season Finale*

----------

10079229 (24-11-2015), Aussiedal (21-11-2015), Dazzle (20-11-2015), Nell532 (20-11-2015), Pantherboy (20-11-2015), shaine1811 (20-11-2015), Topaz (23-11-2015)

----------


## Topaz

Thank god for that, it's about time someone thinks Denny's Facebook posts/ disappearance is strange!!

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2015), Pantherboy (25-11-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Thank god for that, it's about time someone thinks Denny's Facebook posts/ disappearance is strange!!


Quite right Topaz! (Only a side/related issue, but I have to mention it once again, when the Denny stuff "hits the fan", are they ever going to mention Denny's Mum? Has no-one contacted her to see if she has heard from Denny? Has she also been worried etc etc).

AUST PACE! SPOILER ALERT! Kat is well & truly onto Charlotte at the moment, but over what happened to Trystan & her involvement with Gunno etc. She doesn't know about Denny as yet. The earlier spoilers say that Charlotte drugs Kat (which will happen in tonight's episode), Kat gets suspended, but then will continue to pursue Charlotte on her own. The latest TV Week now has a story saying that next week (Nov 30 - Dec 3) Kat finds a spare key to Charlotte's apartment, goes in & looks at her laptop where she finds Denny's travel itinerary, which of course she thinks is strange! She confronts Charlotte, who pleads ignorance. Smelling a rat, Kat rushes to the farm to go thru Denny's things looking for a connection to Charlotte. While she is there, two thugs set upon her & thump her to the ground, turn on the gas oven & leave her there unconscious. It has to be Gunno's men who do this to stop Kat snooping around?

----------

10079229 (24-11-2015), Dazzle (24-11-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

Well, after last night's episode we saw the first promo for the finale episodes. I assume that all the Aust States saw this as well? So for those not in Aust this was what was in the promo - in sequence* (please don't read on if you don't want to know!)*

*SPOILER ALERT!! SPOILER ALERT!!*
1) Zac & Leah preparing for their wedding. Charlotte is looking at a photo of Zac, Leah & Hunter & then looks out the window at the wedding going on outside, with her voiceover saying that Zac was her first love, that is why I am here - to take back what is mine. We then see her interrupting the wedding. Zac goes (angrily?) toward her but Leah stops him. We don't see what happens next, but they do show a gun (which she stole from Kat when she drugged her) in her handbag.
2) Kyle speaking to Andy (I think it is Andy - we only see the back of his head), saying "she threatened to reveal everything" (you would have to assume that Kyle & Andy also know about Brax being alive now?).
3) A number of police storm into Charlotte's apartment (Charlotte is there) & begin searching
4) Out in the bush, there are a couple of police cars lined up. Kat (back in uniform) walks over to & then stands in front of Denny's "grave", which is covered in a tarpaulin.
5) There are fireworks being let off over what appears to be a lit up wedding marquee??
6) Ash says to Phoebe "I will make sure she doesn't say anything", Phoebe desperately replies "Ash, no!"
7) Oscar (in wedding suit?) in anguish says "I have never hated someone so much that I wanted them dead!" (presumably people now know about Denny?)
8) A "flustered" Andy says "we need to find her" (presumably Charlotte)
9) The gun Charlotte had is seen sinking to the bottom of the water/sea/beach pool.
10) voiceover announces "Each poisonous second is leading to one killer ending!"

So it seems the promo is trying to line up the main suspects/motives for Charlotte's (rumoured) murder?? Any other possibilities? Maybe Gunno's men kill her & frame someone else (Ash?) to try & flush Brax out? Brax himself kills her? Charlotte thinks there is no way out & kills herself? (in the process framing someone else eg Ash or Zac?, but I don't know how she would be able do this). Just some suggestions! Any other ideas?

----------

10079229 (24-11-2015), Dazzle (24-11-2015), Perdita (24-11-2015), Rebecca831 (24-11-2015), TaintedLove (06-12-2015), wells (26-11-2015)

----------


## dolphinree

I read that ash is arrested for charlottes murder but let off by new information

----------

lellygurl (01-12-2015), Pantherboy (25-11-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> I read that ash is arrested for charlottes murder but let off by new information


Yes dolphinree, this possibility seems to have started when we saw a photo posted online sometime ago now which someone had taken of them filming at Palm Beach, where Ash was talking to Phoebe. They had added the caption/text of Phoebe saying something like "you are out of the lockup" & Ash replying "Kat found evidence that I didn't kill Charlotte". As the photo was taken from distance, we don't know whether the person was close enough to hear the actual dialogue or just guessed what they were saying? I guess we will find out soon enough now!

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

The final lot of spoilers have been released:

Tue Dec 8

Ash & Billie reunite. Charlotte tells Hunter the truth about Denny.

Wed Dec 9

Leah & Zac finally tie the Knott! Charlotte threatens to reveal everyone's secrets at Leah & Zac's wedding ceremony! In the middle of the night a gun is fired... the night ends in tragedy.

----------

10079229 (24-11-2015), Aussiedal (24-11-2015), Dazzle (24-11-2015), Perdita (24-11-2015), TaintedLove (06-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> The final lot of spoilers have been released:
> 
> Tue Dec 8
> 
> Ash & Billie reunite. Charlotte tells Hunter the truth about Denny.
> 
> Wed Dec 9
> 
> Leah & Zac finally tie the Knott! Charlotte threatens to reveal everyone's secrets at Leah & Zac's wedding ceremony! I*n the middle of the night a gun is fired... the night ends in tragedy.*


  Charlotte gets shot?

----------

Pantherboy (24-11-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Charlotte gets shot?


I am not really sure Perdita! The promo only shows the gun sinking in the water. Does someone shoot her & she just drops her gun in the water? Or maybe her attacker gets the gun off her & shoots her with it (or it just goes off in a struggle & kills her) & then they throw the gun in the water to try & get rid of the evidence? She could shoot at her attacker, but she misses & then is killed in a struggle? Maybe she shoots herself? (Unlikely, but the Producer said in an interview recently that the finale was something they hadn't done before, so maybe that is it?). Out of left field, this latest spoiler says that Charlotte tells Hunter about Denny - maybe Hunter kills Charlotte? & then throws the gun away? (Again, unlikely I would imagine!). I am sure there are other possibilities as well.

----------

10079229 (24-11-2015), Dazzle (24-11-2015), Perdita (24-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Charlotte kill herself and then frame Zak

----------


## Pantherboy

> Does Charlotte kill herself and then frame Zak


It has to be considered as one of the (many) possibilities tammyy2j! There has been sort of a rumour about this around for a few weeks now, with a few fan sites saying either she kills herself & frames Zac or just that Zac is arrested for her murder. I wonder if this rumour started with a couple of photos which appeared online quite a while ago now. If I remember correctly, in one photo Zac had his hands cuffed behind his back, with Kat (in uniform) behind him & they are next to the blue Police car. However, in the next photo(s) they are smiling/joking for the camera! I disregarded this at the time as I took it as just them mucking around on set, however, given all the official spoilers & promo's maybe there is some truth to it (at least the part about him being arrested!).

Thinking back to the original photos we also saw a while ago of Charlotte with the gun (& her being shown how to use it by someone on the set etc), there was the photo of her, at night, it looks like down near the beach pool & she is looking behind her with a worried look on her face. This seems to suggest that someone is following/after her rather than her committing suicide (but again you never know!). If it is not Gunno's men etc, I am still wondering if it may be Brax?? A couple of different fan sites have been saying that Brax' return will be on Feb 16 in Aust. Not sure if that is true, but when they originally announced he would return for a couple of episodes, I'm sure they said it would be later in 2015. So maybe we see a glimpse of him in the finale (killing Charlotte??). If someone else ends up getting arrested for the murder, maybe he then comes back in the new year episodes to try & clear them/confess?? Just another theory!

----------

Perdita (25-11-2015), tammyy2j (25-11-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> 7) Oscar (in wedding suit?) in anguish says "I have never hated someone so much that I wanted them dead!" (presumably people now know about Denny?)


the suit is from the formal, and he's saying that about the Matt/Maddy/Oscar triangle. Maddy breaks up with Oscar, and then he goes into the water to clear his head, unaware of the storm coming, and then he goes missing.




> It has to be considered as one of the (many) possibilities tammyy2j! There has been sort of a rumour about this around for a few weeks now, with a few fan sites saying either she kills herself & frames Zac or just that Zac is arrested for her murder. I wonder if this rumour started with a couple of photos which appeared online quite a while ago now. If I remember correctly, in one photo Zac had his hands cuffed behind his back, with Kat (in uniform) behind him & they are next to the blue Police car. However, in the next photo(s) they are smiling/joking for the camera! I disregarded this at the time as I took it as just them mucking around on set, however, given all the official spoilers & promo's maybe there is some truth to it (at least the part about him being arrested!).
> 
> Thinking back to the original photos we also saw a while ago of Charlotte with the gun (& her being shown how to use it by someone on the set etc), there was the photo of her, at night, it looks like down near the beach pool & she is looking behind her with a worried look on her face. This seems to suggest that someone is following/after her rather than her committing suicide (but again you never know!). If it is not Gunno's men etc, I am still wondering if it may be Brax?? A couple of different fan sites have been saying that Brax' return will be on Feb 16 in Aust. Not sure if that is true, but when they originally announced he would return for a couple of episodes, I'm sure they said it would be later in 2015. So maybe we see a glimpse of him in the finale (killing Charlotte??). If someone else ends up getting arrested for the murder, maybe he then comes back in the new year episodes to try & clear them/confess?? Just another theory!


She's not going to kill herself. I highly doubt the H&A writers will give Olivia a self harm SL and then have Charlotte kill herself, seems very counter productive. Also, everything that has been shown so far with Charlotte, nothing looks like she's going to kill herself, apart from the promo, and people don't decide to kill themselves in like 2 minutes. And from the pics we have on set, we see Charlotte actually holding the gun, without a glove, so if she killed herself, it wouldn't be hard for the police to fingerprint the gun, find her prints, and then come to the conclusion of suicide.
Plus, how is suicide a cliff hanger? You pretty much know she's going to die anyway, so how is that going to keep viewers hooked until the new year? It won't. My money is on someone kills her (maybe she's planning to kill herself, but someone beats her to it), and then she dies - that way the cliff hanger can be who killed her, which works much better than Charlotte killing herself. Plus the spoilers with Ash/Phoebe saying Ash found evidence he didn't kill Charlotte seem like they're going down this path anyway. Take that with the fact that Kat's ex/Dylan/Detective is coming in, plus Morag's return, it seems like it's going to be a murder.

----------


## bobdaoeach

> 7) Oscar (in wedding suit?) in anguish says "I have never hated someone so much that I wanted them dead!" (presumably people now know about Denny?)


the suit is from the formal, and he's saying that about the Matt/Maddy/Oscar triangle. Maddy breaks up with Oscar, and then he goes into the water to clear his head, unaware of the storm coming, and then he goes missing.




> It has to be considered as one of the (many) possibilities tammyy2j! There has been sort of a rumour about this around for a few weeks now, with a few fan sites saying either she kills herself & frames Zac or just that Zac is arrested for her murder. I wonder if this rumour started with a couple of photos which appeared online quite a while ago now. If I remember correctly, in one photo Zac had his hands cuffed behind his back, with Kat (in uniform) behind him & they are next to the blue Police car. However, in the next photo(s) they are smiling/joking for the camera! I disregarded this at the time as I took it as just them mucking around on set, however, given all the official spoilers & promo's maybe there is some truth to it (at least the part about him being arrested!).
> 
> Thinking back to the original photos we also saw a while ago of Charlotte with the gun (& her being shown how to use it by someone on the set etc), there was the photo of her, at night, it looks like down near the beach pool & she is looking behind her with a worried look on her face. This seems to suggest that someone is following/after her rather than her committing suicide (but again you never know!). If it is not Gunno's men etc, I am still wondering if it may be Brax?? A couple of different fan sites have been saying that Brax' return will be on Feb 16 in Aust. Not sure if that is true, but when they originally announced he would return for a couple of episodes, I'm sure they said it would be later in 2015. So maybe we see a glimpse of him in the finale (killing Charlotte??). If someone else ends up getting arrested for the murder, maybe he then comes back in the new year episodes to try & clear them/confess?? Just another theory!


She's not going to kill herself. I highly doubt the H&A writers will give Olivia a self harm SL and then have Charlotte kill herself, seems very counter productive. Also, everything that has been shown so far with Charlotte, nothing looks like she's going to kill herself, apart from the promo, and people don't decide to kill themselves in like 2 minutes. And from the pics we have on set, we see Charlotte actually holding the gun, without a glove, so if she killed herself, it wouldn't be hard for the police to fingerprint the gun, find her prints, and then come to the conclusion of suicide.
Plus, how is suicide a cliff hanger? You pretty much know she's going to die anyway, so how is that going to keep viewers hooked until the new year? It won't. My money is on someone kills her (maybe she's planning to kill herself, but someone beats her to it), and then she dies - that way the cliff hanger can be who killed her, which works much better than Charlotte killing herself. Plus the spoilers with Ash/Phoebe saying Ash found evidence he didn't kill Charlotte seem like they're going down this path anyway. Take that with the fact that Kat's ex/Dylan/Detective is coming in, plus Morag's return, it seems like it's going to be a murder.

----------

Perdita (25-11-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> the suit is from the formal, and he's saying that about the Matt/Maddy/Oscar triangle. Maddy breaks up with Oscar, and then he goes into the water to clear his head, unaware of the storm coming, and then he goes missing.


I don't believe that in the promo Oscar's suit is from the formal. The TV Week article for next week, shows pictures of Oscar talking to (arguing with?) Maddy (I think at the pre-formal drinks party?), Oscar later sitting at the beach (before he goes into the water, as you have mentioned), & then Chris finding Oscar's clothes on the beach the next morning, after which they realise he is missing. In all these pictures, Oscar's jacket is black & reddish vertical stripes, plus he is wearing white pants. In the finale promo clip he is wearing a black suit with a white flower in the lapel (the same type of black suit that Zac & Hunter are wearing in the wedding scenes). So you would still have to think that this promo scene is after the wedding ceremony & Oscar is referring to Charlotte re Denny? (I really can't see him saying "I have never hated someone so much that I wanted them dead!" about the Matt/Maddy situation no matter how upset he is).

----------

Perdita (25-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Leah discover Hunter burnt down her house and stole the diner safe?

----------


## bobdaoeach

> I don't believe that in the promo Oscar's suit is from the formal. The TV Week article for next week, shows pictures of Oscar talking to (arguing with?) Maddy (I think at the pre-formal drinks party?), Oscar later sitting at the beach (before he goes into the water, as you have mentioned), & then Chris finding Oscar's clothes on the beach the next morning, after which they realise he is missing. In all these pictures, Oscar's jacket is black & reddish vertical stripes, plus he is wearing white pants. In the finale promo clip he is wearing a black suit with a white flower in the lapel (the same type of black suit that Zac & Hunter are wearing in the wedding scenes). So you would still have to think that this promo scene is after the wedding ceremony & Oscar is referring to Charlotte re Denny? (I really can't see him saying "I have never hated someone so much that I wanted them dead!" about the Matt/Maddy situation no matter how upset he is).


They assassinated Osc's character, so I really could see him saying that.
The only reason I don't think it's for the wedding, is because Oscar goes missing on Dec 2, and the wedding is on Dec 9.
He washes up on the beach like this, wearing the white shirt (he's wearing a white shirt in the promo), and also looks like he has white pants on. I don't see Oscar, who I'm assuming is found either at the end of Dec 2nd's episode, or the start of Dec 3rd's, and then making a 100% full recovery 4 episodes later (though they are double episodes so who knows) and making it to the wedding without a scratch on his head, when he has some scratches on his head in the below pic. The pic is also at night time, when is when the formal thing happens, and the wedding happens in the day as far as I know.

----------

HarryHedgehog (26-11-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> I don't believe that in the promo Oscar's suit is from the formal. The TV Week article for next week, shows pictures of Oscar talking to (arguing with?) Maddy (I think at the pre-formal drinks party?), Oscar later sitting at the beach (before he goes into the water, as you have mentioned), & then Chris finding Oscar's clothes on the beach the next morning, after which they realise he is missing. In all these pictures, Oscar's jacket is black & reddish vertical stripes, plus he is wearing white pants. In the finale promo clip he is wearing a black suit with a white flower in the lapel (the same type of black suit that Zac & Hunter are wearing in the wedding scenes). So you would still have to think that this promo scene is after the wedding ceremony & Oscar is referring to Charlotte re Denny? (I really can't see him saying "I have never hated someone so much that I wanted them dead!" about the Matt/Maddy situation no matter how upset he is).


They assassinated Osc's character, so I really could see him saying that.
The only reason I don't think it's for the wedding, is because Oscar goes missing on Dec 2, and the wedding is on Dec 9.
He washes up on the beach like this, wearing the white shirt (he's wearing a white shirt in the promo), and also looks like he has white pants on. I don't see Oscar, who I'm assuming is found either at the end of Dec 2nd's episode, or the start of Dec 3rd's, and then making a 100% full recovery 4 episodes later (though they are double episodes so who knows) and making it to the wedding without a scratch on his head, when he has some scratches on his head in the below pic. The pic is also at night time, when is when the formal thing happens, and the wedding happens in the day as far as I know.




you probably are right tho because he does indeed have the striped jacket at formal, and a plain black one in the promo, but I don't think he'd be saying that about Charlotte. He and Denny were never really that close

----------


## Perdita

Promo video:

https://www.facebook.com/14683228167...4140833832017/

----------

HarryHedgehog (26-11-2015), leahissweet (25-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Wow!!!!

----------

hollie (26-11-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Wow!!!!


"One of the rumors is a bomb Charlotte carries in her bad which explodes at Leah and zacs wedding"
Ok seriously, who starts these BS rumors, or better yet, who actually beloved them LMAO

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Wow!!!!


"One of the rumors is a bomb Charlotte carries in her bag which explodes at Leah and zacs wedding"
Ok seriously, who starts these BS rumors, or better yet, who actually believes them LMAO

----------


## hollie

> Wow!!!!


It's going to be horrible for Kat finding Denny, she's not going to look too good after all this time.  :Sad:  I'm glad it's not one of her family members that finds her though.

----------


## lellygurl

> Does Leah discover Hunter burnt down her house and stole the diner safe?


I hope so!!

----------

Dazzle (27-11-2015), tammyy2j (01-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> It's going to be horrible for Kat finding Denny, she's not going to look too good after all this time.  I'm glad it's not one of her family members that finds her though.


 the family forgot she existed many times

----------

Dazzle (28-11-2015), tammyy2j (01-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> It's going to be horrible for Kat finding Denny, she's not going to look too good after all this time.  I'm glad it's not one of her family members that finds her though.


 the family forgot she existed many times

----------


## Pantherboy

Just got back from an extra long (4 day) family weekend away & have now just read the new TV Week mag for next weeks finale. So for those interested:

AUST PACE! SPOILER ALERT! 

The heading for the main story is: "WHO WILL DIE? - For one of these Summer Bay residents things are going to end with a bang!". with photos attached of the four characters mentioned below. Then it continues:
"Brace yourself - someone will die in this year's shock season finale of Home and Away. One of the four main characters  - Ash, Kat, Charlotte & Hunter - will be shot. Who will be snuffed out & who is behind the evil act?"

It then goes on to give reasons why each one of these four could be the possible victim......but of course, we all know by now who is "snuffed out"!!!.....(& also the other 3 have been seen filming in recent times etc etc)

Also, for those interested/not aware, it mentions that Leah's bridesmaids for the wedding are Evie, Irene & Roo ( & VJ of course walks her down the aisle. I wonder if they will mention Leah's Mum & Dad etc?). Zac's groomsman, as we know, are Hunter, Matt & Oscar.

----------

tammyy2j (01-12-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

In addition to the previous Aust spoilers posted for Dec 7-9, the TV Week Soap Diary for finale week is as follows:

Mon Dec 7

- Olivia opens up to Hunter about her past - & scars.
- Kat breaks down & confides her fears about Denny's whereabouts to Ash.
- When Andy tries to support Josh, he lashes out & tells him he's a screw up.

Tue Dec 8

- A drunk Irene is furious when Alf takes her vodka
- Andy confesses he still loves Hannah, but wants her out of his life
- Hunter accidentally calls Olivia his girlfriend

Wed Dec 9

- Chris is crushed when Hannah finally admits she still has feelings for Andy
- Leah & Zac are overjoyed on their wedding day - until someone gate crashes
- Maddy & Matt kiss at the wedding

----------


## hollie

> the family forgot she existed many times


Yeah that's true,  but it's not gonna be a pretty sight!  :Sad:

----------


## hollie

> the family forgot she existed many times


Yeah that's true,  but it's not gonna be a pretty sight!  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Just got back from an extra long (4 day) family weekend away & have now just read the new TV Week mag for next weeks finale. So for those interested:
> 
> AUST PACE! SPOILER ALERT! 
> 
> The heading for the main story is: "WHO WILL DIE? - For one of these Summer Bay residents things are going to end with a bang!". with photos attached of the four characters mentioned below. Then it continues:
> "Brace yourself - someone will die in this year's shock season finale of Home and Away. One of the four main characters  - *Ash, Kat, Charlotte & Hunter* - will be shot. Who will be snuffed out & who is behind the evil act?"
> 
> It then goes on to give reasons why each one of these four could be the possible victim......but of course, we all know by now who is "snuffed out"!!!.....(& also the other 3 have been seen filming in recent times etc etc)
> 
> Also, for those interested/not aware, it mentions that Leah's bridesmaids for the wedding are Evie, Irene & Roo ( & VJ of course walks her down the aisle. I wonder if they will mention Leah's Mum & Dad etc?). Zac's groomsman, as we know, are Hunter, Matt & Oscar.


All 4 could go for me

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article attached just showing a couple of photos from Zac & Leah's wedding:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-beau-Zac.html

----------

Dazzle (02-12-2015), lizann (05-12-2015), TaintedLove (06-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

CharlotteÂ´s secret revealed?

----------

HarryHedgehog (06-12-2015), Pantherboy (05-12-2015), TaintedLove (06-12-2015), tammyy2j (09-12-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

This scene happened right at the end of the last episode in  Aust on Thurs.

AUST PACE! SPOILER ALERT! (Please don't read if you don't want to know!!)

Earlier in the last episode we saw Billie re-appear & find Oscar lying on the sand & drag him up into an old hut. She tells him that she was released from the burns unit, & that she didn't start the fire at Leah's place. Oscar sort of believes her. She calls the police to let them know where Oscar is, but takes off before they arrive. She had an old backpack, & told Oscar she found it in the bush, & hoped it had some money in it, but it was basically empty. Kat takes it back to the Station, & still being suspicious of Charlotte having Denny's itinerary, looks at Denny's Facebook page & sees that the number of posts have been dropping off etc & one of the (old?) photos shows a similar looking backpack. She tries to phone Denny & leaves a voicemail (hasn't anyone tried to do this before??). She tries to convince the Sergeant that the backpack is Denny's, but he says it could be anyone's & he is not happy that she knows Charlotte had Denny's itinerary (ie she obtained that info illegally). Then we had the final scene that Perdita has posted above. Some bushwalkers discovered the body & called the police - when Kat gets there, she realises that it must be Denny.

At the end of the episode, the promo for next week showed them also discovering the Diner safe at the gravesite. We also see Charlotte looking at the TV in horror as it is all being shown on the News with the words "Body discovered near holiday spot". We also saw the Sarge say to Kat that they don't know it is Denny for sure yet. I don't know in which episode they will actually identify her, or when they definitely/officially link it to Charlotte, but we know of course Charlotte is still "on the loose" in the upcoming finale on Wednesday, at the wedding etc. The promo also showed Charlotte telling Hunter she now needs the money she gave him back (is this where she tells him what really happened to Denny??), & we also see her outside the Braxton house overhearing Josh say to Andy "let's not forget I had to lie for you because you killed Jake Pirovic". Another secret that Charlotte now knows that she could threaten to expose? And for them to add Andy to the list of possible suspects for her murder? I gather that is one of the things Kyle was referring to when he was talking to Andy in the earlier promo ie "she was threatening to expose everything". Will we find out who the actual killer is in the finale? Or will it be the usual who dunnit type cliff-hanger, & we won't find out till the new year?

----------

Perdita (06-12-2015), TaintedLove (06-12-2015), tammyy2j (09-12-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

double post

----------


## TaintedLove

> This scene happened right at the end of the last episode in  Aust on Thurs.
> 
> AUST PACE! SPOILER ALERT! (Please don't read if you don't want to know!!)
> 
> Earlier in the last episode we saw Billie re-appear & find Oscar lying on the sand & drag him up into an old hut. She tells him that she was released from the burns unit, & that she didn't start the fire at Leah's place. Oscar sort of believes her. She calls the police to let them know where Oscar is, but takes off before they arrive. She had an old backpack, & told Oscar she found it in the bush, & hoped it had some money in it, but it was basically empty. Kat takes it back to the Station, & still being suspicious of Charlotte having Denny's itinerary, looks at Denny's Facebook page & sees that the number of posts have been dropping off etc & one of the (old?) photos shows a similar looking backpack. She tries to phone Denny & leaves a voicemail (hasn't anyone tried to do this before??). She tries to convince the Sergeant that the backpack is Denny's, but he says it could be anyone's & he is not happy that she knows Charlotte had Denny's itinerary (ie she obtained that info illegally). Then we had the final scene that Perdita has posted above. Some bushwalkers discovered the body & called the police - when Kat gets there, she realises that it must be Denny.
> 
> At the end of the episode, the promo for next week showed them also discovering the Diner safe at the gravesite. We also see Charlotte looking at the TV in horror as it is all being shown on the News with the words "Body discovered near holiday spot". We also saw the Sarge say to Kat that they don't know it is Denny for sure yet. I don't know in which episode they will actually identify her, or when they definitely/officially link it to Charlotte, but we know of course Charlotte is still "on the loose" in the upcoming finale on Wednesday, at the wedding etc. The promo also showed Charlotte telling Hunter she now needs the money she gave him back (is this where she tells him what really happened to Denny??), & we also see her outside the Braxton house overhearing Josh say to Andy "let's not forget I had to lie for you because you killed Jake Pirovic". Another secret that Charlotte now knows that she could threaten to expose? And for them to add Andy to the list of possible suspects for her murder? I gather that is one of the things Kyle was referring to when he was talking to Andy in the earlier promo ie "she was threatening to expose everything". Will we find out who the actual killer is in the finale? Or will it be the usual who dunnit type cliff-hanger, & we won't find out till the new year?


Thank you so much Pantherboy. ♥
It`s going to be a long 6 or 7 weeks until H&A comes back after the Christmas break.

----------

Pantherboy (06-12-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

After watching this weeks H&A about   Spoiler:    Irene confessing about another child, I`m starting to wonder if that new police officer who is coming into it is her son.
She didn`t  know if she had a son or daughter, so its my theory  she finds out somehow that he is her son. Or that maybe he tells her.   
Just a thought. I could be wrong though - it has been known.
 :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (09-12-2015), maidmarian (06-12-2015), Perdita (06-12-2015), tammyy2j (09-12-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> After watching this weeks H&A about   Spoiler:    Irene confessing about another child, I`m starting to wonder if that new police officer who is coming into it is her son.
> She didn`t  know if she had a son or daughter, so its my theory  she finds out somehow that he is her son. Or that maybe he tells her.   
> Just a thought. I could be wrong though - it has been known.


P sure the cop is kats abusive ex. Don't see why they would connect the two

----------


## bobdaoeach

> After watching this weeks H&A about   Spoiler:    Irene confessing about another child, I`m starting to wonder if that new police officer who is coming into it is her son.
> She didn`t  know if she had a son or daughter, so its my theory  she finds out somehow that he is her son. Or that maybe he tells her.   
> Just a thought. I could be wrong though - it has been known.


P sure the cop is kats abusive ex. Don't see why they would connect the two

----------


## Pantherboy

Well we have the triple episode finale in Aust tonight.

AUST PACE! SPOILER ALERT! For those not in Aust, please do not read if you don't want to know!!

Last night we saw (most) people's reactions to finding out that Denny is dead. However, they don't know that Charlotte was involved as yet. Kat knows it is her, but forensics find no other DNA evidence at the gravesite (other than Denny's). They will have to wait for testing of Denny's body - which the Sarge is now trying to get hurried up, after prompting from Kat who says that Charlotte knows they are on to her & she will be long gone if it takes too long. 

After trying to get money back from Hunter the other day, Charlotte now tries to get money from Andy, telling him she will tell the police he killed Pirovic (& that Josh will be implicated as an accessory!). He tells her to get lost, as it would just be her word against his (but is worried). She also trys to get money from Kyle, who also tells her to get stuffed! 

Billie is back in town & reunites with Ash, but Charlotte overhears she is staying in Ash's Van & plants the handcuffs she stole from Kat in her bag then (anonymously) phones the police. Billie is hauled in to the Station - Ash realises that it was probably Charlotte that set her up & goes to her flat & basically trys to choke a confession out of her. Kat stops him, but he says to Charlotte "your time will come" (which of course will add him to the list of suspects for the murder). 

Hunter finds out that the safe was also found with Denny's body & realises Charlotte must have been involved. He confronts her, & she tells him what happened with Denny. He says they have to go to the police, but she talks him out of it & he agrees not to say anything, but she must leave town - he doesn't want anything else to do with her.

After the episode, the promo for tonight showed Kat saying something like "We got her, it is a match!". They have DNA evidence.  The police storm Charlotte's unit again, but she has gone. The search is on! Kat & other officers turn up at the wedding, obviously after the ceremony & after Charlotte has interrupted things, & ask if people have seen her. This must be when they all find out that Charlotte killed Denny?

They showed Charlotte at the wedding in front of everyone saying she knows secrets like "dead people who aren't really dead". Does she mention Brax is alive? Does she mention any other "secrets"? Then we see Charlotte at the beach pool by herself & she turns to someone & says "what are you doing here?". So obviously she must know the killer! Will we get to see who it is? Who will it be? They have lined up quite a few possible suspects now.

We also saw a glimpse of Brax with a "concerned" look on his face, so he will be in the finale, even if it is only possibly for a moment.

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2015), Perdita (09-12-2015), TaintedLove (09-12-2015), tammyy2j (09-12-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

AUST PACE ! SPOILER ALERT!

Well, I have just watched the finale & have also seen the special "one-off" episode on Presto. So much happened in the finale, but the bottom line is we didn't get to see the killer. And yes, Charlotte is shot/killed. (As I thought in the last post, when Kat & the other officers turn up at the wedding looking for Charlotte, is when they all find out that Charlotte killed Denny.)

The promo/voiceover after the finale asks something like "Who did it? Everyone has a motive. 10 different endings were filmed. Not even the actors know who did it!" i.e. there are supposedly 10 different suspects. So we won't find out till next year!  And it was confirmed that H&A will return in Aust on Feb 1.

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2015), TaintedLove (09-12-2015), tammyy2j (09-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> AUST PACE ! SPOILER ALERT!
> 
> Well, I have just watched the finale & have also seen the special "one-off" episode on Presto. So much happened in the finale, but the bottom line is we didn't get to see the killer. And yes, Charlotte is shot/killed. (As I thought in the last post, when Kat & the other officers turn up at the wedding looking for Charlotte, is when they all find out that Charlotte killed Denny.)
> 
> The promo/voiceover after the finale asks something like "Who did it? Everyone has a motive. 10 different endings were filmed. Not even the actors know who did it!" i.e. there are supposedly 10 different suspects. So we won't find out till next year!  And if was confirmed that H&A will return in Aust on Feb 1.


I think Hunter

----------


## Dazzle

> I think Hunter


I'd like it to be him.

Pantherboy - did you enjoy the one-off episode shown on Presto?

----------


## TaintedLove

> AUST PACE ! SPOILER ALERT!
> 
> Well, I have just watched the finale & have also seen the special "one-off" episode on Presto. So much happened in the finale, but the bottom line is we didn't get to see the killer. And yes, Charlotte is shot/killed. (As I thought in the last post, when Kat & the other officers turn up at the wedding looking for Charlotte, is when they all find out that Charlotte killed Denny.)
> 
> The promo/voiceover after the finale asks something like "Who did it? Everyone has a motive. 10 different endings were filmed. Not even the actors know who did it!" i.e. there are supposedly 10 different suspects. So we won't find out till next year!  And it was confirmed that H&A will return in Aust on Feb 1.


Thanks as always Pantherboy.
January is always the longest and coldest month for me. And with no H&A to watch - the wait will seem even longer.

Off topic..... its the same with 'A Place Called Home' - one of the finest drama in Australia for many years in my opinion. The wait for season 4 next year will be so excruciating.

----------

Pantherboy (09-12-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> I'd like it to be him.
> 
> Pantherboy - did you enjoy the one-off episode shown on Presto?


Yes, Dazzle I really liked "An eye for an eye" on Presto. The big thing about it of course is that Heath & Bianca return. It goes for 1hr 6mins, so it is basically 3 episodes long (minus the adverts of course!!). Most people would have seen by now the summary of the show i.e. Gunno kidnaps baby Casey & demands money from Ricky to get him back. The girls (Ricky, Phoebe & Bianca) try to raise the money, while the boys (Heath, Ash & Kyle) go looking for Gunno up in the Blue Mountains (Blackheath). Irene, Kat & Nate are also seen in the show, but no Brax.

Although Ch7 has been heavily promoting this Presto episode as a great idea etc, there has been a huge online backlash from disgruntled H&A viewers about it only being on Presto/streaming TV & not on free-to-air (+ some people can't get Presto where they live etc). The marketing ploy/promotion for the show has been asking people to sign up to Presto for a free one mth trial. Even though you can then cancel after the one mth, this hasn't stopped people from venting their displeasure. Not sure whether they will eventually show it on Ch7 or release it on DVD etc, but you would think that it will eventually find its way online somewhere (if it hasn't already!!). I think I mentioned sometime ago that I had a 6 mths free trial of Presto on my Telsta T-Box, but that runout in Sept. I thought that it was over after that & I wouldn't get to see this H&A episode, but lo & behold, unbeknown to me, my Mrs has been paying the mthly fee since then, so I got to watch it. Bless her! Happy Days!

I wasn't able to record Presto of course, but I tried to take some notes while it was on (but my shorthand/memory, aren't the best!!), so I could possibly have a go at outlining details of what happened if people are interested?? (or would people rather wait & see it for themselves if they can??).

----------

Dazzle (11-12-2015), Perdita (11-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, Dazzle I really liked "An eye for an eye" on Presto. The big thing about it of course is that Heath & Bianca return. It goes for 1hr 6mins, so it is basically 3 episodes long (minus the adverts of course!!). Most people would have seen by now the summary of the show i.e. Gunno kidnaps baby Casey & demands money from Ricky to get him back. The girls (Ricky, Phoebe & Bianca) try to raise the money, while the boys (Heath, Ash & Kyle) go looking for Gunno up in the Blue Mountains (Blackheath). Irene, Kat & Nate are also seen in the show, but no Brax.
> 
> Although Ch7 has been heavily promoting this Presto episode as a great idea etc, there has been a huge online backlash from disgruntled H&A viewers about it only being on Presto/streaming TV & not on free-to-air (+ some people can't get Presto where they live etc). The marketing ploy/promotion for the show has been asking people to sign up to Presto for a free one mth trial. Even though you can then cancel after the one mth, this hasn't stopped people from venting their displeasure. Not sure whether they will eventually show it on Ch7 or release it on DVD etc, but you would think that it will eventually find its way online somewhere (if it hasn't already!!). I think I mentioned sometime ago that I had a 6 mths free trial of Presto on my Telsta T-Box, but that runout in Sept. I thought that it was over after that & I wouldn't get to see this H&A episode, but lo & behold, unbeknown to me, my Mrs has been paying the mthly fee since then, so I got to watch it. Bless her! Happy Days!
> 
> I wasn't able to record Presto of course, but I tried to take some notes while it was on (but my shorthand/memory, aren't the best!!), so I could possibly have a go at outlining details of what happened if people are interested?? (or would people rather wait & see it for themselves if they can??).


I'm glad you enjoyed An Eye for an Eye.  What a nice surprise that your wife has secretly been paying for Presto.  :Smile: 

I'm sure many people would enjoy reading an outline of the episode if you have the time to write it.  I'll probably wait to see if Channel 5 shows it (the episode's already online but I'll wait and watch it legally if I have the opportunity to do so).

----------

Pantherboy (11-12-2015), Perdita (11-12-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> I'm glad you enjoyed An Eye for an Eye.  What a nice surprise that your wife has secretly been paying for Presto. 
> 
> I'm sure many people would enjoy reading an outline of the episode if you have the time to write it.  I'll probably wait to see if Channel 5 shows it (the episode's already online but I'll wait and watch it legally if I have the opportunity to do so).


Cheers, Dazzle. I will try & write something up over the next couple of days, & post it under the Eye for an Eye thread. I will of course preface it with a big SPOILER ALERT warning, so only those interested will read it & it hopefully won't spoil it for anyone.

----------

Dazzle (11-12-2015), Nell532 (11-12-2015), Perdita (11-12-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

I have such a sore throat and a cold.

"cough" An Eye For An Eye'  *cough* is on Daily Motion*cough*
*cough* Just type it it in the search option *cough*
 :Big Grin:  
 :Angel: 
 :Thumbsup:

----------

chartreuse (12-12-2015), Dazzle (12-12-2015), Nell532 (14-12-2015), Pantherboy (12-12-2015), Perdita (12-12-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

For anyone interested or don't have access etc, I have now just posted an outline of what happened in the Eye for an Eye special episode (under that thread).

Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year to everyone!!!

----------

Nell532 (14-12-2015), Perdita (12-12-2015), TaintedLove (12-12-2015)

----------

